# [Nvidia] Problème accélération matérielle (résolu)

## sky44

Bonjour à tous  :Smile: 

Je viens d'installer une Gentoo ce week-end et tout s'est bien passé sauf une chose : 

j'ai installé nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx et nvidia-settings

j'ai placé le driver nvidia dans mon xorg.conf

quand je lance gnome, pas de problème, j'ai le logo nvidia et tout s'affiche comme il faut

mais quand je lance glxgears, voici mes résultats :

2552 frames in 5.0 seconds = 510.400 FPS

2659 frames in 5.0 seconds = 531.800 FPS

2648 frames in 5.0 seconds = 529.600 FPS

alors que j'ai une 6600 GT !

pourriez-vous m'aider pour trouver le problème car là je sèche.... j'ai écumé pas mal de forums et je n'arrive pas à trouver de solutions

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide  :Smile: Last edited by sky44 on Mon Feb 14, 2005 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## babykart

est-ce que le user avec lequel tu lances l'interface graphique est dans le groupe video?

et as-tu fait 

```
# opengl-update nvidia
```

----------

## kernelsensei

Tout d'abord, bienvenue sur ce forum !

Les choses a verifier :

t'as fait

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

 :Question: 

dans ton xorg.conf, c'est bien "nvidia" et non "nv" ?

----------

## sky44

 *babykart wrote:*   

> est-ce que le user avec lequel tu lances l'interface graphique est dans le groupe video?
> 
> et as-tu fait 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

oui mon user fait bien partie du groupe video...

----------

## sky44

merci de ton accueil kernel_sensei  :Smile: 

j'ai lancé la commande opengl-update nvidia mais ça ne change rien

c'est bien le driver nvidia et non nv que j'ai dans xorg.conf

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as bien le load "glx" aussi ?

tu utilises agpart ou bien Nvagp ?

----------

## sky44

Je dois précier aussi que je suis sur l'architecture amd64, je sais pas si ça peut jouer...

----------

## sky44

j'ai testé les 2, mais c'est pareil

voilà mon xorg.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>         Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> ...

 

----------

## kernelsensei

ben moi sur mon amd64, j'ai beaucoup plus que toi avec ma ti4200 !

au fait, tu le fais en quelle resolution ? quelle est la taille de la fenetre glxgears ?

----------

## sky44

je suis en 1280x1024

pour la taille de la fenêtre de glxgears, je ne sais pas comment voir ça

----------

## kernelsensei

bah, si tu l'a laisse a sa taille d'origine, effectivement ton score est plus qu'etrange !

----------

## sky44

Sinon dans mon noyau, j'ai cette ligne que je ne peux pas mettre en module ou en interne :

     --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)    

j'ai ces 3 traits et je ne peux rien faire dessus, c'est normal ? sur debian je pouvais l'activer avec le même noyau 2.6.9 (mais pas la meme carte, c'était une radeon)

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est normal le coup de l'agp avec les --- 

ca vient de l'architecture AMD64, mais c'est quand meme active !

si moi je fais 

```
# zgrep AGP /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

```

----------

## sky44

ok, j'ai la même chose  :Smile: 

----------

## sky44

Je n'ai pas installé X11-drm car je pense pas que ce soit pour les nvidia, est-ce là mon erreur ?

----------

## kernelsensei

non, les drm c'est pas pour les nvidia !

franchement la je vois pas !

tu peux nous filer ton log Xorg ?

----------

## sky44

Xorg.0.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 6.8.0
> 
> Release Date: 8 September 2004
> ...

 

----------

## sky44

ça pourrait venir de ma variable USE ?

j'ai ça : USE="gtk gnome -qt -kde dvd alsa cdr dvdr"

faut pas ajouter un opengl ou quelque chose comme ça ?

----------

## kernelsensei

essaye en rajoutant 

```
    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

```

dans ta section "screen"

pour les flags, que donne :

```
emerge -av xorg-x11
```

 :Question: 

mais il me semble que opengl est active par defaut !

----------

## sky44

ça donne ça :

root@tristana sky # emerge -av xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4  (-3dfx) (-3dnow) +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc +font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal (-mmx) +nls +opengl +pam -sdk (-sse) -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

je dois répondre quoi ?

----------

## kernelsensei

ben c'est deja emerge, alors tu fais non !

c;etait juste pour voir les flags !

----------

## babykart

"n" sauf si tu veux recompiler xorg-x11....

----------

## sky44

ok 

bon ça marche pas mieux avec l'option AllowGLXWithComposite

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as bien redemarre le server X ? (je pose juste la question au cas ou ! )

----------

## sky44

oui oui, ctr + alt + bckspace  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

peut etre que c'est aussi glxgears qui merde !

essaye en installant un jeu (demo ut2004, ..) et regarde les fps !

----------

## sky44

ok je vais essayer demain soir avec une demo 

merci de ton aide en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

ya pas de quoi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sky44

Bon... j'ai trouvé de quoi ça venait... honte sur moi, j'avais oublié de brancher l'alimentation sur la carte graphique (bah oui la dernière fois que j'ai acheté une carte graphique, y'avait pas ça  :Smile: )

désolé du dérangement, en esperant que ça puisse servir à d'autres personnes  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

erf, une CG branchee direct sur l'alim ...

faut que je me mette a jour moi !

----------

## joKer-O-zen

uhuh ???

une CG sur l'alim direct ... et elle fait le café ?

----------

## penguin_totof

bah, avec les 40 Watt que peut delivrer le port AGP, fo les alimenter par un connecteur molex, sinon, elle se bride (et heureusement que ca se bride encore, sinon, j'aimerai pas voir la gueule de la mobo, ca aurait chauffé...

la 6600 , je croit que ca bouffe entre 80 et 100W (a verifier) :Razz: 

----------

## mardi_soir

 *sky44 wrote:*   

> Sinon dans mon noyau, j'ai cette ligne que je ne peux pas mettre en module ou en interne :
> 
>      --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)    
> 
> j'ai ces 3 traits et je ne peux rien faire dessus, c'est normal ? sur debian je pouvais l'activer avec le même noyau 2.6.9 (mais pas la meme carte, c'était une radeon)

 

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> c'est normal le coup de l'agp avec les --- 
> 
> ca vient de l'architecture AMD64, mais c'est quand meme active !
> 
> si moi je fais 
> ...

 

Salut 

alors mois j'aimerai comprendre comment utiliser nvagp comme ca 

l'opengl fonctionne mais j'ai deja eu de meilleurs resultat avant avec la même carte alors c'est pour tester 

donc >

1° je ne peux désactiver ou mettre en module agpart 

2° j'ai ce message >   localhost kernel: NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

3° un autre >  *Quote:*   

> husss  # dmesg | grep agp
> 
> agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
> 
> agpgart: Aperture conflicts with PCI mapping.
> ...

 

-----------------------------

j'ai fait ca et maintenant il dit ca 

husss NVRM: not using NVAGP, kernel was compiled with GART_IOMMU support!!

mais toujours le message là  *Quote:*   

> ~ # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
> 
> Status:          Disabled
> 
> AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput
> ...

 

ce n'est pas grave en fait ca fonctionne bien quand même !

----------

## fb99

il a le même problème :

-http://linuxfr.org/forums/15/18020.html

ça pourrait t'aider :

-http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Nvidia_Driver_AGP_FastWrite_and_Side_Band_Addressing

sinon:

 *Quote:*   

> Concernant le paramètre NvAGP, ce paramètre indique quel est le pilote AGP GART à utiliser. Les valeurs autorisées sont les suivantes :
> 
>     *
> 
>       0 : désactivation de l"AGP.
> ...

 

et finalement pour optimiser un carte nvidia:

-http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/optimisation_nvidia

enjoy  :Smile: 

----------

